# Toe-in Alignment Specification



## kpa2 (Feb 10, 2005)

I just replaced rack and pinion on my 94 GXE. What is correct toe-in alignment specification? Is there a place to find this on the web?
Thanks


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Factory service manual should have it-- there should be a sticky thread here with links to those somewhere.


----------

